# Dreamweaver HP hochladen???



## Jennes (13. August 2003)

Hallo, wenn ich in Dreamweaver 4 eine HP erstellt habe und als HTML gespeichert habe: Wie kann ich Sie ins Netz stellen???
Ich habe es schon mit einem FTP-Programm versucht aber die Seite läuft auf dem Server nicht, weil es nur eine Datei ist???
Bitte um schnelle ANtwort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Danke
Jennes


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. August 2003)

WO ist der Webspace?
Wie ist die Dateiendung? (Sollte für puren HTML-Code .html .htm sein)


----------

